# Tool Purchase Warranty



## ship (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got a repy back from McMaster about a Allen brand 1/2" Socket wrench that was potentially used as a hammer in breaking the thing. No doubt our fault in use but as similar to Craftsman in having full warranty replacement, send it back and the replacement is already on the way to you without me having to travel to the hardware store but with shipping costs.

All with the idea that Craftsman for years has been the brand of choice for if one breaks it, one would like a replacement. This proves tht like Kilen and others including I think Ace Hardware, Husky and many other tool brands, you break it, all you need to do is return it and it's easy to replace it.

Most tool companies now have warranties on their tools that if given a few exceptions for wear such as a stripped out Phillips drive in a few such as Klien, for another -or other other reason you can return them, if not in general such as the above with the Allen, for any reason even if someone used it for a hammer in smashing its locking ball bearing - it's warranty.

Saving broken tools and attempting a return on them does save money if you have follow thru. This much less you don't just have to have the Craftsman brand to have the full warranty replacement in an option. Me, three Craftsman sockets in my bottom drawer to replace, no time to drive to the local store... if I can mail in a other brand, that works for me, this given a few suppliers such as Fastenal and J&L also supply Craftsman and I could one assume return them thru those suppliers.


----------



## Van (Mar 10, 2009)

I did find an interesting exception to the warranty on tools purchased at Home Depot. 
I purchased a small "pancake" compressor a couple of years ago. After a month, something broke in the motor / drive parts. I called HD and asked them what to do / was it still in warranty. They said I should take it to Portland Compressor, the local company they contract with for repairs. I was then informed by PC that most likely HD would deny the warranty since their warranties only apply to individuals that purchase products, not companies. I guess the idea is that individual "weekend warriors" carps wont be as tough on gear and that if a company is buying something they are going to abuse it. I was quite put off. Wound up buying another compressor < slightly heavier duty> from HD, as they are whom I have an account with. 
I guess my point is read the fine print and purchase the extended warranty if available. 

P.S. I always buy the extended warranty when I buy tools from Harbor Freight. In three years I've gotten two new metal cut off saws.


----------

